# rig for flounder?



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

I went out last friday around the pass/navy base after some flounder. I only caught one flounder. It seemed like I may have hooked quite a few flounder, but they came unbottoned after a second or two. My rig was: 1-2 oz egg sinker, swivel, ~18" of 15# flourocarbon leader, and a small circle hook with a bull minnow. Not sure the size of the circle hook, about the same size that I would use for trigger or mingo offshore. Is this what I should be using to target flounder?

I managed to catch a bunch of red snapper and small black sea bass and one trigger fish that was just about legal. 

Any other tips for targeting flounder? 

Thanks!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Rig sounds about right. Try to use only enough weight to keep it on the bottom. I usually drag it slow, helps to keep the crabs and pins from picking them apart. Also might need to give the flounders some time after the first "bump". If you watch videos of a flounder bite they will usually inhale it like a bass, then turn it and eat it. Try give them a few seconds or until you feel the second bite. Also try dragging it away from them slowly, if you feel tension, set the hook. If you miss, throw right back in the same spot. Tight lines.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Rig*

Your rigs sound perfect just remember they have soft mouths and you can't horse them up set your drag as light as you think it needs to be then back off of it a little more


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Good job on the blk sea bass!! I could load the boat with them down in appalachicola, havent caught any fishing out of OBA?


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks fellas! Guess I just need more practice!


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

What lastcast said above is true. The flounder will hold the minnow or crab a moment before swallowing it. If you set the hook too early, the hook will tear out of the bait.

Next to a live bull minnow, the best bait I ever used for flounder was strips of sea robin belly. Belly strips from any fish will work, but for me, sea robin is best. Don't know why for sure, but it outfished all others, time and again. I never throw a sea robin back. The larger ones are tasty, too.

Hope this helps,

BT


----------



## mikef (Jun 21, 2012)

My wife and I recently caught some nice sized flounder in the pass here. I used on about 3ft of flurocarbon 20lb leader, small chofers on a 3/0 circle hook with a bead above the hook and 1/2 oz lead above that.

Seems to work pretty good and doesnt get hung up much. :thumbup:


----------

